# Heat stroke



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just watched a news item here about six dogs dying of heat stroke in the trunk of their dog walkers truck. Ten minutes is too long to leave a dog in a car in warm weather. A reminder to us all that dogs belong in wading pools when it's hot, NOT in cars!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

It's hard to believe it still happens. How much do you have to drum warnings like that into people? Every year it happens and people don't learn.
People are like computers, sometimes you have to punch information into them I'm afraid.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw it last night on the news here. The lady was a dog walker and lied that someone had stolen the dogs from her truck but someone found them dumped in a ditch....I can think of a name that rhymes with ditch for her Here is a link to the article. Horrible!

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/six-mi...troke-in-back-of-dog-walker-s-truck-1.1829054


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

How horrible. It happens all the time and more often by people that should know better! There have been a few cases over recent years of police dog handlers doing the same.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It really scares me.. I'm even scared to bring the girls in the car when we drive the beach if it's at all warm or sunny. All windows are down with the cool air blasting straight back at them. It really is criminal with all of the evidence and warnings out there these days.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Last weekend Dudley was with me and I really could have done with popping into a small farm shop I drive by to get some veggies, I just decided it wasn't worth the risk, even though I could have been in and out really fast.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So tragic, what was someone like that doing being a dog walker! Once I saw two Newfoundlands passed out in the back of a car, a passer by had noticed them, they were left in the boot of an estate in baking sun, with the front windows open an inch the police were called and I left when they were breaking into the car, I couldn't bare to know for sure they didn't make it, but I will never forget it and am now over vigilant.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tragic story


----------

